# Icons on itinerary



## Leon (May 29, 2016)

What exactly do the multiple icons mean? I'm a first time Amtrak tracker, so I'm not sure if it means I can have checked bags or not. (plate with cutlery, wheelie bag with an X, and the bell)


----------



## pennyk (May 29, 2016)

Wheelie bag with an X likely means that there is no checked baggage at either departure or arrival station. Between what stations are you traveling?

Plate with cutlery is dining car.

I do not know about bell.


----------



## BCL (May 29, 2016)

There's no bell. Maybe the coffee cup could be mistaken for a bell?

The coffee cup represents cafe service. On some routes it's a cafe car. On long distance routes the Sightseer Lounge has a cafe on the lower level. It's a lot of quick-serve and reheated food and beverages.


----------



## KmH (May 29, 2016)

Somewhere on each schedule is a list defining each icon:

https://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/836/828/California-Zephyr-Schedule-011116.pdf


----------



## the_traveler (May 29, 2016)

Sometimes, on some schedules, it may be shown below the schedule or on another page of the schedule.


----------

